
Show HN: Randomised email addresses for privacy protection - fenbielding
https://www.faircustodian.com/
======
fenbielding
Given Apple's recent announcement at WWDC, it seemed like a good time to show
this to the HN community. We launched this service late last year and we have
_a lot_ of plans around further ways we can protect consumer privacy.

We'd love to hear any feedback/discussion!

